# kesäajan luovuttaminen



## Mats Norberg

Luin tänään uutisesta, että EU harkitsee kesäajan luovuttamista. Minusta se olisi hyvä idea. On todella ärsyttävää joutua kääntämään kello kahdesti vuodessa. Mitä te tykkäätte?

Mats


----------



## Minnita

EU harkitsee kesäajasta luopumista, ei luovuttamista. Luovutaan vaan kesäajasta. Sopii minulle!


----------



## Mats Norberg

Oh, yes!
Luopumista it is, not luovuttamista. Stupid mistake!

Is there someone else who will be glad if summertime is abandoned?
I will be for sure!

Mats


----------



## Hakro

I'd prefer having summertime all the year round.


----------



## Mats Norberg

With summertime all year around winter mornings gonna be very dark and depressive. Better with winter time all year around.


----------



## Hakro

Winter mornings are dark and depressive in both cases, but fortunately the electricity has been invented long ago.


----------



## Spongiformi

It would be beyond weird if Finland chose summer time, yet Sweden and Estonia used standard time. At the very least we shouldn't have a two hours difference with Sweden and a different time with Estonia, which is directly south of Finland.


----------



## Hakro

We don't know yet which time other European countries will choose.


----------



## AnythingGoes

Note that _summertime _= the season also known as "summer"
_summer time _= daylight saving time.


----------

